# 4 year old cute pose C&C Welcome



## chris drake (Mar 22, 2010)

Just thought I would share this cute pic of my 4 year old son posing in his tapout gear. I know its not technically great but I think its a good pic. I'm still learning how to adjust my settings. This was taken with a canon rebel xsi, 50mm 1.4 with a 430EX II speedlite. This is one of the first pics taken with the new flash. Let me know what you think. I wish he wasn't holding the ball.  lol   Chris


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 22, 2010)

I have always, and will always, love "the muscle pose" for little boys ... Nice lighting for "on camera" flash and great catch-lights in the eyes ... but you're right ... loose the ball next time. *lol*


----------



## dtzitko (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the shot, but I think he is a bit over exposed and out of focus.


----------



## TynDre (Mar 23, 2010)

aww he's cute. I love that he's wearing a Tapout shirt...goes well with his muscle pose! I agree that its out of focus and the flash is a bit harsh. Still a cute pic though!


----------

